# Soterion



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

*The trials, and tribulation's of a DF Spangle caught up in an aviary of normals....*









*I get a kick out of their feeding order. Even though there is no breeding going on, they are clearly paired, and always eat next to each other. Apart from that, my two hens are more bonded to each other than the male female bond's appear to be. *


----------



## dianapalmer (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh, that's so cute with all their tails up in the air.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

what a pretty bird. In the last photo i love the one with his rear end up in the air. I love solid color ( or near solid) color budgies


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Now I know what the saying " Bottoms up" looks like  what an awesome picture!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm still just as in love with Soterion as I've been from the very first picture you posted of him! 

Soterion is a gorgeous guy and deserves MORE photo ops!

Thanks for the great pictures, Randy!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

dianapalmer said:


> Oh, that's so cute with all their tails up in the air.


Thank's Diana. I often times hang around for the evening feed to see this. They fly down and trade places until the King and Seffra are together, and Soterion and Samara are together...it is kind of cute...



kcladyz said:


> what a pretty bird. In the last photo i love the one with his rear end up in the air. I love solid color ( or near solid) color budgies


Thank's Heidi...maybe you will get yourself a solid one of these day's....



Pretty boy said:


> Now I know what the saying " Bottoms up" looks like  what an awesome picture!!!


Your funny Cath...



FaeryBee said:


> *I'm still just as in love with Soterion as I've been from the very first picture you posted of him!
> 
> Soterion is a gorgeous guy and deserves MORE photo ops!
> 
> Thanks for the great pictures, Randy!*


Thank's Deb...I am sure the little rotter would sell me out to come live with you....but then what budgie wouldn't...

I have been wanting to get pic's of him up but he has been molting for awhile....still a little rough looking, but it was his turn in the photo barrel...


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Soterion is George Clooney gorgeous! Love the "bottoms up" photo.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

jellyblue said:


> Soterion is George Clooney gorgeous! Love the "bottoms up" photo.


Thank you Susan...I love his eye's myself....


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Whoa the little guy has grown to be quite an Alpha Male and like a Pegasus of budgies! Just look at his imposing poise and those eagle sharp eyes saying 'Go ahead, make my day!' :thumbsup:


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

He is a gorgeous guy!! So charming that he deserves a close up published in magazines!  I too love the last photo! They are so cute eating!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Whoa the little guy has grown to be quite an Alpha Male and like a Pegasus of budgies! Just look at his imposing poise and those eagle sharp eyes saying 'Go ahead, make my day!' :thumbsup:


Thank's bro....he tries to be Solomon's buddy, but Solomon doesn't think so...

I absolutely love his eye's too...



despoinaki said:


> He is a gorgeous guy!! So charming that he deserves a close up published in magazines!  I too love the last photo! They are so cute eating!


Thank you Despina....


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

What a beautiful bird! I really love the last photo of the birds eating.


----------



## SolBudgie (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow he is absolutely beautiful! And seems like he knows it 
The last photo is lovely! They are so adorable! :loveeyes:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He is stunning, what a beautiful guy. He looks like he should be wearing a robe and crown and be the king of the group.


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

*Why does this post remind me of the grinch.... 
*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

nuxi said:


> What a beautiful bird! I really love the last photo of the birds eating.


Thank you Gaby...they certainly are oblivous to everything when they put the feed bag on....



SolBudgie said:


> Wow he is absolutely beautiful! And seems like he knows it
> The last photo is lovely! They are so adorable! :loveeyes:


Thank you Alisa...he is certainly a testament to the kind of beauties that can be had from cutelittlebirdies...



Cody said:


> He is stunning, what a beautiful guy. He looks like he should be wearing a robe and crown and be the king of the group.


Thank you Cody...if it wasn't for the fact that Solomon was already King, he would be...


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Bethanyi said:


> *Why does this post remind me of the grinch....
> *


Is it his eye's ...

You wouldn't believe it, but Grinch was my nickname year's ago when I was in the military...it is even tattoo'd on my upper arm.......


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

*Well i must be physic  or a stalker! 

but really I was mainly thinking soterion was slightly like the grinch - always being left out...

*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

You are funny Bethanyi...you just gave me a grinch like grin...

He never get's left out....he see's to that...


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

*from what it looks like..... 


*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I am glad I just set my coke down...I'd be doing screen cleanup now funny lady...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Soterion strikes me as being much more like Legolas (the Elvan Prince in Lord of the Rings) than a Grinch.

As Nick said, Soterion has a very regal bearing, poise that exudes authority and (to me) the beautiful and keen eyes like an Elvan Prince.

Now, Randy -- want to 'fess up on WHY your nickname was 
"Grinch"? *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Now, Randy -- want to 'fess up on WHY your nickname was
> "Grinch"? *


One of the guy's I went to boot camp with hung it on me...thought I looked like him...this same joker ended up getting order's to the same duty station as me for the next two year's so it stuck...

I agree with your assessment of Soterion but he is gonna have to outlive Solomon to take over the kingdom...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



I agree with your assessment of Soterion but he is gonna have to outlive Solomon to take over the kingdom...

Click to expand...

Ah, but I believe Prince Soterian to be quite content as a Prince rather than a King.

After all, Soterion still wields power in his own right while living under the sovereign rule of his "brother" King Solomon. *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Ah, but I believe Prince Soterion to be quite content as a Prince rather than a King.
> 
> After all, Soterion still wields power in his own right while living under the sovereign rule of his "brother" King Solomon. *


Your assessment as alway's is spot on. He only wishes that his King would be more of a buddy to him...


----------

